# Goodbye, Hobby Talk



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

To all my online friends...

I've been away for awhile, I know. I've been busy at my "9-5" (more like 8-6), and starting a business of my own.
Ken, Chuck, Hank, Rentahusband and so many I came to know over the years...I'd like to come back and help but just popping in this site is so full of ads my browser just sits there loading and waiting. The site sucks even more now than the last time I was on.
I offer any who have OPE needs to contact me at [email protected]

Goodbye Hobby Talk, it ain't the same since Hank sold it.

Paul

https://www.facebook.com/pauls.pit.3


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear you feel that way. Did you try changing to the other non enhanced or web based PC view?

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/361-h...tion/562905-updated-smartphone-view-site.html

The new owners Vertical Scope and their team VS_Adm are working to improve the viewing experience, but need your input to update issues.

TIA-MFR


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Site very doggy*

No, they're not. The site became bad soon after Hank sold it, if anything it's become worse. As I'm typing I keep seeing stuff loading in the lower corner, and typing with nothing showing up for a bit. I'm fully aware about site content and the like, and can only compare this to the likes of weather.com which is one of the worst.
Anyway, I've had my fill. I'd like to come back and try and help when I can, but can't tolerate this site. Have requested my account be deleted.
I've posted a personal email, contact me there if you like.
Paul


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Never mind.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Well, you cant help those who dont want to be helped. There have been at least 5 owners since Hank sold the site and this last one is diffeent.

Fare the well, sir. :cheers2:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Milton helped me to get in and I have no more problems with ads. He is trying hard to solve problems and I see a big improvement.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Some of it must be in the computer setup, I get virtually no trouble at all and using the slowest of slow dsl on top of that AND an old Emachines computer that needs the registry refreshed as the same windows load has been in it for close to 6 years now. As bloated as my drive is it still only takes a second or so to get anywhere I want on these sites. 

If one does not chase reducing bloat it will eat you alive..............


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I was Citrix, Microsoft, Novell, Dell etc. certified in my IT career. Been doing ICE since I was 11. Wasn't my system. Same system today as when I left a year ago. Now pages load quickly, no freezing. After trying PPEC on FB, came back here with good results so for the present I'll stay and help out. Apparently and contrary to my request, HTalk didn't delete my account.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Perhaps you should try using an ad blocker. I don't have any problems with ads at all. There are a lot of them available for free.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

phrankenstign said:


> Perhaps you should try using an ad blocker. I don't have any problems with ads at all. There are a lot of them available for free.


 Adblock Plus with current ver. Chrome. Also have many, many ad/spam/etc. domain addresses in (system32) host file resolved to 127.0.0.1. Have done that for 20 yrs. since before adblock software was available. Black Ice was cool too back in the day.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Well, you cant help those who dont want to be helped. There have been at least 5 owners since Hank sold the site and this last one is diffeent.
> 
> Fare the well, sir. :cheers2:


I digress. Per other users suggestions about an adblock program, which I now use, one shouldn't have to use one to be able to use a site with reasonable results. As for you saying "can't help those who don't want to be helped," that's a total cop out. You've have good advice, why stray from that with an excuse. I'm very tech savvy, even use Opera with no Java for max speed and security for black ops. Next up from that is VM or Sandboxie. Plain and simple, this site became a dog for awhile, admit it.

You stuck up for the current owner like you have a vested interest, and it does perform well now. So whatever the means, the end is achieved.

Regards,

Paul


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Glad you recognize the vested interest that VS has made to the site. I have no vested interest of my own other than to see the site succeed and continue to grow. :cheers2:


----------



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes keep growing. I've been away for a while as well. But always kept the link to return..


----------



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

When I joined long ago I had a 42" Craftsman rider. Got a lot of Great help here. And always appreciated that. 

I used to have pics of my mowers, but I can't seem to find that anymore. But the info & at times the chance to try & help another is most important.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm glad you checked back Paul. I have received help here and tried to help, as 7394 also states. I've never found a hobby site with small engine related items as well. I was intrigued to say the least. I'm still learning from all parts of the forums and enjoying it myself. I hope you continue to check in and I hope the site continues to improve.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

daytime dave said:


> I'm glad you checked back Paul. I have received help here and tried to help, as 7394 also states. I've never found a hobby site with small engine related items as well. I was intrigued to say the least. I'm still learning from all parts of the forums and enjoying it myself. I hope you continue to check in and I hope the site continues to improve.


A couple of things. The site isn't the same since Hank owned it, but at least the purpose remains the same. Page loading is fine, and it has clean look but I still miss Hank's interface.
In any case, it seems there has been a severe drop-off of DIY's looking for help. Perhaps DIY is dying, as disposable and youtube vids keep the "next" generation going. That's too bad, for if a bad sunspot wipes their phone out they'll be fubar.
Geezer's like us keep it rolling, despite Johnny-come-latelys.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Paul, when you mentioned a severe drop off in DIY's looking for help, I remembered a post I had asked for help here. Your post had made the difference for me. I had cut my own gasket for the carb but I hadn't done a very good job and it was catching the bowl. 









2.5 hp Tohatsu outboard


I have a 2.5 hp Tohatsu 2 stroke outboard I bought used for my canoe. It ran poorly so I changed out the fuel line, disassembled the carb and cut a new gasket. Carb all cleaned and it started great, then 5 minutes later leaked fuel all over. I found that I had cut the exterior of the gasket...




www.hobbytalk.com





Let me say thank you now. That motor still runs like a champ.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Dave for your kind words. Back when I was a factory-authorized instructor for several OEM's, I felt the most self satisfaction when a student dealer had an "a-ha!" moment. Passing on knowledge is gratifying and helps to further us as a whole. I am glad to have helped you fix that boat motor!


----------

